# Hua Hin



## Marzie (Apr 1, 2012)

My husband and I are thinking about moving to Hua Hin in the near future. We are looking at Red Mountain. I am very apprehensive and would like to hear from you about any pitfalls. I do have concerns about snakes and rodent infestations also. I hope there is someone there that would talk to me and set me straight, I prefer the honest truth. Also what are the chances of having mud slides at a place like Red Mountain? Both my husband and I are 60 years of age, fit, healthy and strong. Look forward to hearing some good news from some of you out there.]


----------



## drtshill (Jun 19, 2011)

Just go for it. You will probably have more monkeys than rats and like everywhere, take away the lure of food (cat/dog food) and there isn't a problem. I lived there for a short time and loved it.


----------

